# I cannot have another dog...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

but I am in love with these labradoodles...
http://www.southerncrosslabradoodles.com/


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Kim - if you ever saw this kid Lefty in person you'd melt. Look at that face! He is a goldendoodle - bred with a miniature poodle. My neighbor has a labradoodle that was bred from a standard poodle and the dog is waist height. Lefty is about 2x the size of a large Hav.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Why can't you have another dog???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha Kim....I was positive I was gonna open up and see you had a new member of the family. We have a neighbor that has a Goldendoodle breed with a standard poodle...that thing is a small horse!!! adorable, but a lot of dog! Kid Lefty looks perfect.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen some really gorgeous labradoodles and goldendoodles at the parks that we visit. But, I personally couldn't own one, as I am such a poodle snub. lol I just find that doodles are a dumb down version of the real thing (no offense meant).

OMG!!! Edited to add that I almost died when I saw the prices tags!!!! $2,500 for a male and $2,600 for a female!!! For a mutt!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, not a mutt. A specially engineered _"designer"_ dog. :frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My neighbor has one and, not to be mean, but that is one dumb dog. I don't know if they're really trying to train her but she doesn't follow any commands. Very cute though.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We used to call them "Heinz 57s," or, "somebody wasn't watching when she went into season," or "he climbed the fence and got in to her." Or, simply, "whoops...Free Puppies"! ound: Somebody clever started a brilliant marketing strategy.

Oops, they can be cute, though....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

There is a lady at my kids school that has a labradoodle puppy. She is the same age as Paige. But ewwwwww, right now the labradoodle puppy is in a really awkward stage, as her legs are realllllly long, and her head seems small. And she pees anytime someone pets her or talks to her. I guess she is cute, in an ugly kind of way!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I am glad some of you guys are dog snobs like me <BG> I have met too many labradoodles who were coming to obedience school help save this dog after it was already a problem. I guess I just view them as two different breeds like most breeds and what I personally like about pure breds, is knowing the traits I am going to get at the end.

Have you read Marley and Me? How he says there are two types of labs- American and the English? I wonder what type of lab they use, if that could be cause for some of them to be so high strung and end up in shelters? My husband has a coworker has a 4th generation labradoodle and she plans to breed him as well.... to each their own!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My brother and sister and law just got 2 labradoodle puppies. They had to put down their 13 year old lab and needed another dog to keep their 4 year old golden retriever company. They went to get a puppy and came home with 2. They are Australian labradoodles. I have to admit, they are really cute. They are standard size and will be big dogs. That works for them since their golden is almost 100 punds. Hopefully they won't mind me posting pictures. I say you should go for it and get another dog. For me though, I will never own anything other than havanese


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Not that I have anything against mixed breed dogs--I actually can't help but wonder if many of them might be healthier than the purebred dogs. It's just that it seems...amusing...to me that someone figured out the marketing strategy of changing "mixed breed" into "designer breed." That kind of money for a mix?! But, I never thought I'd spend this kind of money on ANY dog, either. 

Havs have so many good points, though, including one of the main ones being that they are relatively "odorless." Not many other breeds have that. I think mixing that would greatly reduce that wonderful trait.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Hello Kim!*



trueblue said:


> but I am in love with these labradoodles...
> http://www.southerncrosslabradoodles.com/


Kim now you think about this....really think about this...You know we talked today about our pooches. Is it all coming back to you now? Think Kim Think! Yes the pup is precious but think Kim......THINK!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe I should make friends with a dog breeder...of any breed...just so I can play with puppies all the time. A girl at work got a dachshund today for her kids for Christmas...they aren't my favorite breed at all, but I sure did have fun playing with a new puppy! So, maybe that's the ticket....just find a breeder for a friend...or several breeders so there will always be new litters of puppies. :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to comment on the "relative odorless"...aside from the breath, that is so true! 

Our GSD's can stink up a storm...my daughter comes with her yorkie and he can stink pretty bad too...we had a keeshond mix...stinky....the only thing stinky on Gracie is her breath...lol...and I think that is mainly from the loose teeth right now...I'm sure if they rolled in a stinky dirt pile with poop, they would smell...but so far Gracie has never been "stinky"....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good plan, Kim! Ha, ha! 

I don't think I've ever seen a puppy I didn't want to cuddle!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

One of my puppy buyers brother in law has a labradoodle. It is so hyper her twin daughters are terrified of it. It plows anyone over who stands too close. They were going to get a puppy from my first litter but the girls were so afraid of dogs they had to wait until they were older. They are now getting a puppy from my litter that I have now. It took two years for them to get over it.
We also have a family friend who bought a goldendoodle. It is also very hyper. It also is very lanky and out of wack.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think people just have a harder time dealing with big dogs with energy. If Havs were bigger dogs, I think people would easily call them hyper with the RLHs and boundless energy. I had a golden retriever who lived to be 11 years old. He was always puppyish, even at 11 when he was slower getting up, etc. I don't know if I'd call him hyper, but he definitely loved to play. He was truly the best dog I ever had. Gentle, sweet, loving...he loved all other animals and people. I'd love another dog just like him, but without the shedding. THAT was a nightmare. Don't get me wrong...I love our dogs now..and they each have traits that remind me of him, but none have the whole package. Maybe that's why we have 4...it takes 4 other dogs to make 1 Cayenne.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree Kim. My lab is 9 and is still a puppy at heart. Labs are high energy dogs. But you are right, if havs were big, I think people would be calling them hyper. I have a hard time getting people to understand that I don't want my boys jumping on them, I always hear, they're fine and then they love on them like crazy. But if my 80lb lab jumped on them, they would look at me like HELP.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Kim get another golden retriever. You have your cats that also shed so just bite the bullet and get another golden. I think they are wonderful dogs. You probably would not have that 2,500. bill also. Then I also flip to our conversation about our dogs yesterday. LOL!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Why not another hav????? lol


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> Why not another hav????? lol


Oh, I'd love another hav...but I also miss having a big dog.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kim, your Cayenne's picture is so sweet! It sounds like you may never find another you love so much. Why don't you just give in and deal with the fur? The trade off might be worth it to you? But, then again, your Cayenne may have just been one in a million, and you'd never find another similar. I've always heard that goldens are the sweetest natured dogs. (Earlier I was talking about mixed breed getting a fancy name and then charging a huge amount for them because of the new name, and not goldens in particular.) I think it also depends on the dog. An acquaintance got a golden from...somewhere...(don't know where) and it was the MOST hyper thing ever. It would have driven me nuts. I do wish that my beloved Hav wouldn't bounce quite so much on new people. Training....training...

Paige, I agree with you--how can you train them not to jump when other people encourage it?! I'm still working on that, and it's getting better! (Both the other people and Tucker.)


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How about a German Shepherd...lol
This lady (Mary): http://temarshepherds.com/Litters.htm has a great reputation as a breeder. If I am ever in the market for another, I will check with her first. I know a lot of people with Temar puppies...
GSD's are smart, easily trainable, and usually not as hyper as the labs/goldens. 
Okay, I'm partial to the breed...I admit.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Oh, I'd love another hav...but I also miss having a big dog.


I hear ya! I love all the big breeds...would love to have a bernese mt dog, mastiff, bearded collie, leonberger...*sigh*...but my hubby's allergies wouldn't allow it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Perugina said:


> I hear ya! I love all the big breeds...would love to have a bernese mt dog, mastiff, bearded collie, leonberger...*sigh*...but my hubby's allergies wouldn't allow it.


I love the bearded collies! They look like giant havs to me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

trueblue said:


> I love the bearded collies! They look like giant havs to me.


Me, too!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just looked up the bearded collie, I wasn't sure what they looked like. They do like like a giant hav! Very pretty...wonder if they shed?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> I just looked up the bearded collie, I wasn't sure what they looked like. They do like like a giant hav! Very pretty...wonder if they shed?


I don't know...if I had to guess just by looking at them, I would guess no. Their coats look like the kind that don't shed, but I really have no idea.

Karla, have you read the books by the monks of New Skete?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Every now and again I miss having a big dog in the house too. Most especially when my husband is out of town and I'm home with the kiddos alone, it sure was nice to have my dane when I was alone in "the woods" you would laughed to see the Fed Ex guy tiptoeing to the door to leave a package so Otto (dane) wouldn't wake up.

Meanwhile, I don't miss having to leave him home (with a doggie sitter) when we went somewhere or the big mess that came with him, especially in the spring with those big crazy mud loving paws. 

All this being said, I do want another Hav some day, and I'm willing to wait until my husband is 100 percent on board...and if it were just me, I would have a ton of dogs! I almost rescued a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier (I absolutely love them!) from a local shelter a few months ago. I was approved for the adoption, and although they had a ton of apps, they really wanted to rehome him (the Wheaten) with us...it was a really hard thing for me to decide not to do, but I thought "I can't take both dogs on an airplane with me when I travel," or to my mom's coffee house every day...so I just let it go. I really want my dogs to be as much as a part of my daily life as they can be, and it just isn't a reality with a dog that cannot fit into a reasonably sized carrier...

HOWEVER, Kim, when we're little old ladies maybe we should be roomies and have our little own menagerie. ! If it weren't for the darling husband (it's our eighth wedding anniversary today so I have to say DARLING) I would be out of control!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> HOWEVER, Kim, when we're little old ladies maybe we should be roomies and have our little own menagerie. ! If it weren't for the darling husband (it's our eighth wedding anniversary today so I have to say DARLING) I would be out of control!


Happy Anniversary! And absolutely, let's do it. We'll just have to pick a place with a warmer climate for you and cooler one for me...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like a plan...I hear Hawaii is nice! My in-laws have a house on the Big Island...does that sound okay?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Works for me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

karlabythec said:


> I just looked up the bearded collie, I wasn't sure what they looked like. They do like like a giant hav! Very pretty...wonder if they shed?


Yes, beardies most definitely shed.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kim,
Those labradoodles were darling! I feel for you. I want another dog sooooo bad. I'd have at least three if I could. 
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would love a Beardie too. I have played with several and actually talked to a breeder back in Michigan who had a brown beardie that she was going to be breeding and I did obedience with that dog and really loved it's personality. I really really thought about getting one for awhile. But we were traveling so much and it is so much easier with our liking to pack up and go with little dogs, Heck I can fit all 3 of mine in a crate smaller than one beardie crate. As to the hair, I think they shed but I was also told by a person who owned both havs and beardies, she thought beardie coats were way easier maintenance. She had a hav with a more curly coat though.

I grew up with Goldens and my DH had a newfy mix that he totally adored. I do love big dogs once in awhile but there are so many more pros to the little guys for me. But maybe one day it happens..... i would likely lean to a golden, a beardie, or a BC (DH says after i do 10 marathons <BG>)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh wow, I LOVE these bearded collies. Too bad they shed... hubby is allergic! Well and it's also too bad I live in a small apartment in the city, LOL. They're awesome giant Havs though!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*confessions of a Crazy Dog Lady!*

you know...sigh...deep breath. If I am really honest with myself...as much as I scream IWAP around here. two animals (three if you count DH) are enough for me. I really don't think I could handle a third and have any sort of outside life. But I will never be without two again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay talk about a weird coincidence. This morning we took the pups out at the hotel (I swear Dasher is faking wanting to go potty to go outside and play and eat the snow at this point!) and guess what we run into-Bearded Collie staying a few rooms down. Okay for those who don't wake up ready to go and with a big smile on your face, I would say this 18 month old isn't for you. He was bouncing all thru the snow and jumping on his owner. It was ADORABLE. I thought Jim was going to look at me and say Merry Christmas, but my dear DH being the logical one of us, says omg, i would kill that dog first thing in the morning!!! So I think my beardie dream isn't going to come true!

Missy- I didn't have much of a transition from 2 to 3 :biggrin1: I think 25lbs worth of dogs really shouldn't count as 3 anyway 

Enabler Amanda


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha Amanda...speaking of "bigger dogs"...have you heard from the people with Autumn?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Missy- I didn't have much of a transition from 2 to 3 :biggrin1: I think 25lbs worth of dogs really shouldn't count as 3 anyway
> 
> Enabler Amanda


ha ha ha ha...I was about to write ENABLER as big as I could and then I saw that is how you signed...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the hav progression...*

Havanese
Tibetan Terriers
Bearded Collies
Old English

People at Eukanuba asked me if Riki was an Old English puppy...every time I'd see one, I'd tell him that this is what he will look like if he grows up. I do love the tibetan terriers.

But I grew up with GSDs. One had a black face and one looks just like yours with the beige/red. I'd love to see Grace hanging out with the big dogs!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Why I don't just stop looking at the stupid things? I know they are "mutts" and cost WAY too much, but look at him!! Oh my gosh....he's adorable!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kim - are you trying to get me in trouble?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He is a cute puppy, so don't blame yourself. Besides, there's so many cute mutts. I fell in love with a shipoo the other day. IWAP too.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cute Kim very cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

*sigh* and he's still available. Why do I do this to myself? :frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

he looks like a Hav Kim.


----------

